
Show HN: Cal.tf – Share a private link to your Google Calendar - niko001
https://www.cal.tf
======
niko001
I often run into situations where I want to schedule a meeting with someone,
but don't want to go through the hassle of configuring a professional
appointment scheduling tool (such as doodle.com). The idea of cal.tf is to
email a link to your calendar (such as my.cal.tf/ajfb429j) and the recipient
can simply pick a time where you're free and reply with their desired
date/time via email or IM. This makes it easy for the recipient (because they
don't have to sign up for anything) and you, because you don't have to put
your availability in writing, which is always awkward.

In Google Calendar's built-in sharing options, you can only select "Share via
email", where the recipient then has to import your calendar into his/her own
Google Calendar (so this is meant as a more permanent solution, not for
quickly scheduling a meeting) or make your calendar completely public (which
will lead to it showing up in Google search results!).

On cal.tf, you can choose whether to show the full event titles or just "Busy"
indicators on your public calendar, and the sharing link is long enough to
make it hard to guess.

